# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Minecraft Server question

## existenceproduct

Hey all, looking for some technical advice here.

I successfully got a vanilla Minecraft server running on a Raspberry Pi 4, everything works fine. I also enabled SSH into the Pi so I don't need another monitor to manage the server. The server runs itself on startup.

My question is: How do I run server commands like "/stop" on this server? When I run the server from a desktop PC, there is a CLI always open which allows me to actively monitor the server status and run commands like that. On the Pi though, I can only pull the current server status with sudo systemctl status Minecraft-server. service Is there a way to configure a similar "active" monitoring and commanding via SSH on the Pi?

----------

